# Too many plants?!



## JMO (Jun 11, 2016)

I got my new plants today and WOW did it come with a lot. More than I truly expected. I got two water sprites and two water wisteria. The water sprites are taking up so much room in the tank that I don't think I need to put in the water wisteria. Can I plant the water wisteria? Right now I have it in a cup next to the tank in water. No clue what to do with all of this. Any ideas would help!! Thanks SO much!!


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

You can plant them, just stick the stem into the sand. 

I don't think you have too many, I've seen tanks that look like jungles and the fish love them.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> *Too many plants?!*


Not enough plants in my opinion.


----------



## JMO (Jun 11, 2016)

I have more water wisteria I plan to plant in the sand on the right side. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't overcrowding it the same way that could potentially happen with fish stocking!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

IME, bettas do well in heavily planted tanks, as they are not active swimmers that require large swathes of open space. 

Instead I've found that they tend to prefer 'slithering' their way through the plants. 

So I'm with NickAu, you definitely don't have too many plants IMO.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I think I still need more plants


----------



## JMO (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks all!! I love this board, I have been learning so much in such little time. I was having a lot of trouble finding the right flow with my fluval spec tank. I did get the sponge to cover the outtake but it seemed to get stocked up every so often and then there would be no flow at all. For the past several days, I'd have to meddle with it daily! Nick suggested the water sprite to me in a past post regarding some plant questions and I'm really happy with the way they take over the tank (thanks again!!) 

With the amount that got sent to me, I don't even need to have the sponge on the outtake as the plants break up the flow so much! It's a win win situation! My betta seems a lot busier exploring in different areas with the new plants added. Will be planting the water wisteria shortly.


----------



## JMO (Jun 11, 2016)

Did some more planting!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I use plant weights instead of planting. Got these and they are great; nice and heavy and aquarium/fish safe. Will definitely be buying more. Second link is to lighter weights.

I used to let my stem plants float until they developed roots before planting. Using the weights they root themselves most of the time. I also use the weights to hold down Anubias which means they, too, wind up rooting themselves. BTW, there are lighter weights.

25 New Aquarium Soft Lead Weight Double Thick Live Plant Fish Anacharis Anchor | eBay

40 x 3" Plant Weights for Live Aquarium Plants Soft Lead Reusable Free Fast SHIP | eBay


----------



## PeterTSU (Jul 14, 2016)

Good looking tank! My female betta loves the Amazon swords. She's always swimming through them. 










-PeterTSU


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Overstock plants? Plants don't poo. Get more plants. They are the anti-poo.


----------



## Jootje67 (May 19, 2016)

Hmmmmm my tanks also look like jungles special my wildvang for my paro's. But I don't use any lead stripes but clay rounds, you can stick your plants in the middle and they will stuck on their place 



















For me there's never too much plants, I like green tanks and the fish also, I also use beechleave for the bottom but oak and almond will also do fine. The reason for beechleave is that they give less color off in the water. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------

